# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Lymfoide hyperplasie

## tamaco

dit is de uitslag van de dokter na darmonderzoek, maandag afspraak dokter maar wil graag meer info hierover om me voor te bereiden.

----------

